# Okay, now I'M looking for a sound file!



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

That sounds so cool. I kinda remember something like that, I must have been around 8. My only advice to you is to look on ebay, maybe under collectables. That site has everything! Good Luck!

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I'd still like to have the Haunted mansion with Ron Howard on cd. Maybe someday.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

David,

You might want to try looking for websites or newsgroups devoted to collecting cardboard records. You can also try searching a file-sharing service or two. I know that someone put up a cardboard record Burger Chef prize called "Cackleburger Casts A Spell" up on one of those things, so the idea of someone uploading stuff from cardboard records isn't that bizarre. SoulSeek might be worth giving a try. A local writer did an article about tracking down a bunch of obscure answer songs to an 80's novelty song called "Roxanne, Roxanne" using that site, so it seems to have a good-sized share of oddball music.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks AMM...I'll check it out!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Hey David--Did you get my Email, about the Haunt?*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Sure did!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Olivia Hardy (Oct 1, 2003)

I think I started something. In this case it's a good thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep, Olivia, I think so too! Unfortunately, nobody seems to have or even have heard of this one! Boo! I mean, somebody out there had to have eaten Alpha Bits in the 70s and kept the box! LOL!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## jimshiz (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi,

I have all of these records and more. I bought them on eBay. I started off looking for the record where the narator takes you through a creeky old house, down a long hall way, to a closet, and in the closet is a chest, and in the chest...WAS...A...THING !!!

I have been unable to play the record because my linear tracking turn-table did not go far enough to the center of the record. I purchased an old junk turn-table that should give me better luck. But, I have not played it yet.

I have The Haunted House, The Ghost in the Attic, Sounds of the Unknown, Legend of Sleepy Hollow, Miser's Gold, and The Hitchhiker.

Here's just some of my collection:
http://www.krzyzanowski.com/jim/collections/jims_cbr_collection.asp

Jim


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

I remember that...Weren't the records square after you cut them out? Why don't they make great stuff like that anymore?! Good luck on your quest! Take care. ~~ Nobtis

David M. Sitbon


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Actually, Dave, I've got a pretty decent Halloween album that came on a box of Count Chocula cereal. But since times have changed, this one is a CD that came in a little pouch build into the box.

As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My cousin had a paper-plastic record that had Elvis singing and being interveiwed on it, I wonder how much that would be worth today?
He was talking about buying his first Cadillac.
Talk about one from the vault! David's post jogged this from my memory, WOW! my memory still works,...alittle, sometimes.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by David Knoles_
> 
> Actually, Dave, I've got a pretty decent Halloween album that came on a box of Count Chocula cereal. But since times have changed, this one is a CD that came in a little pouch build into the box.
> 
> As that fabulous Halloween superhero, MagicSlider, says; "DEAD GUYS ROCK!"


Dark Gardener


----------



## hsmag (Jan 13, 2004)

I had something similar to that when I was a kid. Back when Burger King had those ALF puppets in the 80's, each one came with a cardboard record that actually played. There was like 3-4 diff. puppets I believe and each one had a record themed to the puppet. Hawaiian ALF had a hawaiian record, baseball ALF had a baseball record etc.

Try ebay for your record hunting.

HauntSearch Magazine, the haunt industry's FIRST online magazine! http://hsmag.net


----------



## house8830 (Jan 15, 2004)

David,
I have "The Haunted House" (cardboard record from 1974). If you are interested, I can provide you with a file if you would be able to provide me with a file containing "Sounds of the Unknown". Please contact me if you are intersted.




> quote:_Originally posted by David Knoles_
> 
> Olivia Hardy's success in finding a copy of "The Haunted Mansion" got me thinking...
> 
> ...


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

GRRRR after saying I would never ever read or post in here....here I am with a tribute to one thats long gone..."whats a record" ok now that , that is out of the way...let me say that I remember those records too...now adays all you get in a box of cereal is cereal and a order form to buy your free surprise....kinda takes the surprise out of it if you have to order it..........









I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

oops actually I didnt post or read in there, I thought that I had somehow got tossed into the offtopixc thread......lol poor me...losing it...nope to late lost it


I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Finally, after 30 years, my collection of the three cardboard cut-out records stamped on the back of Alpha Bits cereal boxes is complete! Thank you, House8830 for the exchange! As I said at the beginning of this thread, there were three records on the back of the boxes, "The Haunted House," "The Ghost in the Attic" and "The Haunted House." The Ralphs store I shopped at in 1974 never stocked the box with "The Haunted House" on the back. So for all these years I thought it was lost! But House8830 actually had it. So we traded. Now I have "The Haunted House," and he has "Sounds of the Unknown." And for all this time I thought I was the only lunatic that would have saved these things all this time! Unbelievable! By the way, this is what all the cut-out records looked like:

<center>







</center>

How cool is that, huh? Kind of makes you want to shovel that overly sweet totally non-nutricious cereal down just a little faster, doesn't it? Hehehehehe


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Congrats on the score david...and kudos to house for lending the helping hand.....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## house8830 (Jan 15, 2004)

I must agree that about 2 years ago, I never would have thought that anyone would hang on to a cardboard record from 30 years ago. I figured that "sounds of the unknown" was lost forever. But as I was searching ebay, and google (which landed me at this message thread at halloweenforum), apparently those records are not necessarily buried under 30 years of landfill.



> quote:_Originally posted by David Knoles_
> 
> Finally, after 30 years, my collection of the three cardboard cut-out records stamped on the back of Alpha Bits cereal boxes is complete! Thank you, House8830 for the exchange! As I said at the beginning of this thread, there were three records on the back of the boxes, "The Haunted House," "The Ghost in the Attic" and "The Haunted House." The Ralphs store I shopped at in 1974 never stocked the box with "The Haunted House" on the back. So for all these years I thought it was lost! But House8830 actually had it. So we traded. Now I have "The Haunted House," and he has "Sounds of the Unknown." And for all this time I thought I was the only lunatic that would have saved these things all this time! Unbelievable! By the way, this is what all the cut-out records looked like:
> 
> ...


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, House. Isn't it amazing? I'll bet the promotions people at Alpha Bits doubted that many people would cut the records off the backs of the boxes and play them at all, let alone hang onto them forever! But I knew when I started the thread that there had to be someone out there as crazy as I am!


----------



## Di-Ellen (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, well...congratulations to my favorite Halloween Guy! "Bout time you got exactly what you deserve!!! I think that's great, Dave!

Dark Gardener


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, thanks, Di! It was kind of amazing. And thanks for all the looking you did on ebay for the actual record too. That was very sweet of you.


----------



## jimshiz (Feb 3, 2004)

http://98.130.146.204/odds_and_ends/odds_and_ends.html


----------



## jimshiz (Feb 3, 2004)

http://98.130.146.204/odds_and_ends/odds_and_ends.html

FINALLY FOUND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR:
The Forbidden Corridor


----------



## WHTim (Oct 29, 2012)

Just found this thread. I actually have the Haunted House record. Just put it on and it doesn't sound too good, but I got a lot of milage out of it when I was a kid. Good stuff.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I remember those from my childhood, too. Very fond memories of the WAS ... A ... THIIIINNNNNGGG! bit there at the end. Thank you, jimshiz, for sharing.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

creepybob said:


> I'd still like to have the Haunted mansion with Ron Howard on cd. Maybe someday.
> 
> They mostly come out at night........Mostly
> Check out my pic's at here in this forum


I used to share that one, but since they came out with the new CD release I stopped sharing it...for a while anyway. As for the flexis try Scar Stuff. His links for these might still look. Otherwise try Googling for them. I think others have shared them in the past also.


----------

